# What direction is Hillary heading?



## Josiah (Apr 16, 2015)

Of course it's very early on, but from what I'm reading it seems clear that Elizabeth Warren's ideas of Income inequality as a major problem which she has so effectively articulated has become an important element in Hillary's recent statements. That as well as campaign finance reform are two issues I'm happy to see her talking about.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 16, 2015)

She is going in whatever direction her advisors tell her to...


----------



## Josiah (Apr 16, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> She is going in whatever direction her advisors tell her to...



I'm sure she listens to a very experienced staff of advisers, including husband Bill, but Hillary is her own women with an incredible background of political experience. Her successful run for the Senate is widely regarded as one of most imaginatively crafted campaigns in which she worked her ass off and forced the most popular politician in New York, Giuliani out of the race.


----------



## BobF (Apr 16, 2015)

As she wishes. she really wants the Presidential seat for sure.   Too bad a couple other candidates don't show up to give the people a chance to make a choice.   Which is often very important to the winner of the election.


----------



## Don M. (Apr 16, 2015)

The Democrats need to come up with a 2nd Serious Candidate, rather than just "anointing" Hillary Clinton as their choice.  There needs to be some Serious "Non Partisan" debate with Hillary before the elections.  Merely allowing the Republican choice to debate her...which will be perceived as nothing more than Partisan Politics...someone from her own party needs to step up to the plate.  I would like to see Elizabeth Warren and Hillary together on the same stage, but it appears that the Big Democratic Money is all aligning behind Hillary.


----------



## Josiah (Apr 16, 2015)

I certainly agree that the Democrats need a stalking horse to liven up the campaign. I some how think someone will come forward to oppose her.


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 16, 2015)

Don M. said:


> The Democrats need to come up with a 2nd Serious Candidate, rather than just "anointing" Hillary Clinton as their choice.  There needs to be some Serious "Non Partisan" debate with Hillary before the elections.  Merely allowing the Republican choice to debate her...which will be perceived as nothing more than Partisan Politics...someone from her own party needs to step up to the plate.  I would like to see Elizabeth Warren and Hillary together on the same stage, but it appears that the Big Democratic Money is all aligning behind Hillary.



Warren is not gonna run.  She has made that clear.  Look, as seniors on SS and Medicare we MUST have a Democrat in the white house.  All this noise about "other" candidates does nothing bur cause a loss of focus on getting Clinton elected.


----------



## NancyNGA (Apr 16, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Warren is not gonna run.  She has made that clear.  Look, as seniors on SS and Medicare we MUST have a Democrat in the white house.  All this noise about "other" candidates does nothing bur cause a loss of focus on getting Clinton elected.



Absolutely!  I gave up dreaming about getting the ideal perfect candidate elected in the primary many years ago.  They won't make it in the general election.


----------



## NancyNGA (Apr 16, 2015)

And the debates they have during the primary just create fodder and sound bites for the other side in the general.


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 16, 2015)

NancyNGA said:


> And the debates they have during the primary just create fodder and sound bites for the other side in the general.




Exactly!  Everything even remotely negative said will be puked up later by republicans.  Here's hoping that the republicans with their huge lineup of clowns will leave some nice soundbites for us.


----------



## BobF (Apr 16, 2015)

And it is all ONE YEAR TOO EARLY anyway.   A lot can change in the coming year.


----------



## Josiah (Apr 16, 2015)

BobF said:


> And it is all ONE YEAR TOO EARLY anyway.   A lot can change in the coming year.



That's very true Bob. I frankly don't understand how any of the candidates can endure an 18 month non stop campaign. I know that I'm going to be and emotional basket case before it's all over.


----------



## Josiah (Apr 16, 2015)

I wish Hillary would lose those horn rimmed glasses she sometimes wears and get a pair like Elizabeth Warren wears.....or even like Sarah Palin wears.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 16, 2015)

I'll be watching the campaigns more closely after our UK election on May 7th.


----------



## Josiah (Apr 16, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> I'll be watching the campaigns more closely after our UK election on May 7th.



We'll be counting on your vote to turn Tennessee from red to blue.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 16, 2015)

Josiah said:


> We'll be counting on your vote to turn Tennessee from red to blue.



I didn't realize until recently that TN just barely went for Clinton in 1996. So I did help!!    Maybe it helped a bit that Gore was from TN.


----------



## NancyNGA (Apr 16, 2015)

It didn't help Gore in 2000.  I think he lost Tennessee in the general election.  I was surprised.


----------



## Josiah (Apr 16, 2015)

NancyNGA said:


> It didn't help Gore in 2000.  I think he lost Tennessee in the general election.  I was surprised.



Poor Al, that must have been a bitter pill. I wonder what he's doing these days?


----------



## BobF (Apr 16, 2015)

Well, I guess his one time wife is not worried about Al's activities any more.


----------



## Josiah (Apr 16, 2015)

Winning the Nobel Peace Prize is admittedly a hard act to follow.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 16, 2015)

NancyNGA said:


> It didn't help Gore in 2000.  I think he lost Tennessee in the general election.  I was surprised.



Wasn't that the election where the votes were fiddled and it took many days to figure out who won?

Yes, he did lose TN.


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 16, 2015)

Gore was RIGHT about global warming but don't try to tell the knuckle draggers.


----------



## Josiah (Apr 16, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Gore was RIGHT about global warming but don't try to tell the knuckle draggers.



Absolutely. He did so much to educate people about the impending problem and then the knuckle draggers started their denial thing.


----------



## BobF (Apr 16, 2015)

Well for gosh sakes, us knuckle draggers are asking for some proofs.   None really given so far and many are just natural expected items.   Let us see, 1 degree in how many years?   Hardly a big rush into high temps.   If that continues our grandchildren will be grand parents before it get real severe.   In the meantime some cold and frozen lands may warm up and become productive again.  Or maybe the 1 degree up will turn around and go back down.   It is a iffy subject and likely will stay that way for many long years more.


----------



## Josiah (Apr 16, 2015)

Bob, I'll produce some links and you'll produce some links and after it's all through we'll be right back where we are now.


----------



## Glinda (Apr 16, 2015)

Getting back to Hillary, I think she is wise to pick up on the points Elizabeth Warren has brought out and it is ludicrous to suggest that she needed some "adviser" to tell her to do so.  The woman is strong, intelligent, and very politically astute.  She has what it takes to win and to become an exceptional president and the republicans know it.  It drives them crazy.  LOL!


----------



## BobF (Apr 16, 2015)

You could be exactly right about Hillary.   I just think it would be good for her to have some competition during the run up to election time.   If as good as some say it will just make her much sharper.   If not, then let the winner be the next runner for President.

One big problem this early in the game is there is no idea what type of competitor she may have to run against.   Nor do we know who all will be competitors, Republican, Democrat, socialist, communist, what ever.   Right now we have Repuclican of 30%, Democrats of 30%, and independents of 40% and they may swing anyway they choose.


----------



## DoItMyself (Apr 16, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Look, as seniors on SS and Medicare we MUST have a Democrat in the white house.



Actually, those of us seniors who planned well for our future and knew that social security was not a lucrative retirement plan would prefer that there was someone in the White House who wouldn't dig so deep into our pockets.


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 16, 2015)

DoItMyself said:


> Actually, those of us seniors who planned well for our future and knew that social security was not a lucrative retirement plan would prefer that there was someone in the White House who wouldn't dig so deep into our pockets.



My heart bleeds for you.  How about the few million who just could get by and were not able to save much before being overtaken by old age, or those who were literally wiped out by calamity or illness. But, never mind them, let them eat cake, eh?  Republican greed and disregard for less fortunate make me sick.


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 16, 2015)

BobF said:


> You could be exactly right about Hillary.   *I just think it would be good for her to have some competition during the run up to election time.   If as good as some say it will just make her much sharper.   If not, then let the winner be the next runner for President.*
> 
> One big problem this early in the game is there is no idea what type of competitor she may have to run against.   Nor do we know who all will be competitors, Republican, Democrat, socialist, communist, what ever.   Right now we have Repuclican of 30%, Democrats of 30%, and independents of 40% and they may swing anyway they choose.



No offense but who cares what you or any other republican thinks?  Let us Democrats worry about our candidate, you worry about yours.


----------



## BobF (Apr 17, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> No offense but who cares what you or any other republican thinks?  Let us Democrats worry about our candidate, you worry about yours.



No matter how unjust you are Hillary must be the best, a bit more than just Democrat for this country to be running correctly.   Best means best of all candidates that could lead this country.   So if she is not the best Democrat we all get ripped off.  And that means you too.


----------



## Jackie22 (Apr 17, 2015)

Glinda said:


> Getting back to Hillary, I think she is wise to pick up on the points Elizabeth Warren has brought out and it is ludicrous to suggest that she needed some "adviser" to tell her to do so.  The woman is strong, intelligent, and very politically astute.  She has what it takes to win and to become an exceptional president and the republicans know it.  It drives them crazy.  LOL!



Totally agree.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 17, 2015)

If you don't think that she listens to strategists, even Bill, than you are naive...


----------



## Don M. (Apr 17, 2015)

Hillary Clinton's biggest challenge will be gaining the voters Trust.  Presently, many...if not the majority...view her as being very Egotistical, and placing her personal objectives as her highest priority.  Holding a "town hall forum" with a small group of carefully selected individuals is Not going to do anything to change that opinion.  The finances of the Clinton Foundation, and its heavy contributions from foreign donors, and how that money is dispensed, is going to become a subject of close scrutiny as the election unfolds.  

http://news.investors.com/ibd-edito...s-todays-democrats-oppose-first-amendment.htm

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/sheld...s-us_b_7050574.html?ncid=txtlnkusaolp00000592

I predict that the "secret money" pouring into the PAC's, and the Political "Mud Slinging" that will occur in coming months, will set new levels of excess.  As the election nears, we may even see the overwhelming number of "Ask Your Doctor" TV drug ads being replaced by ridiculous amounts of political Attack Ads.  I think 2016 will be the "dirtiest" election cycle we have yet witnessed.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 19, 2015)

Bernie Sanders addresses Wallace's questions about his opinion of Hillary on Fox News Sunday.


----------

